# No Tip at Airport!



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone else notice there are fewer tips laty on airport runs??

I took a guy his wife and his newborn to the airport at 4am, they stuffed my Prius with two large pieces of luggage, a stroller, car seat and book bags. Took 10 mins to load, guy asked me to attach the car seat. Drove 30 miles to airport. Unloaded them, no tip. Guy was taking down to his wife in front of me, so I should have seen this guy for who he was.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Human garbage male but what can you do. Personally I never get involved in securing a car seat, huge liability there if something happens and kid gets hurt due to seat failure.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Airline ticket 🎫 prices go up ⤴
Tips go down ⤵


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They ordered the cheapest ride they could get. Expect them to continue to be cheap.


----------



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> They ordered the cheapest ride they could get. Expect them to continue to be cheap.


Hey I'm cheap too, but there's cheap and then there's this guy


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

never touch the car seat,if theres an accident the first question their lawyer would ask is who installed the car seat?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Butterfield said:


> Anyone else notice there are fewer tips laty on airport runs??
> 
> I took a guy his wife and his newborn to the airport at 4am, they stuffed my Prius with two large pieces of luggage, a stroller, car seat and book bags. Took 10 mins to load, guy asked me to attach the car seat. Drove 30 miles to airport. Unloaded them, no tip. Guy was taking down to his wife in front of me, so I should have seen this guy for who he was.


" NO NEED TO TIP" !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

THANKS UBER.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Butterfield said:


> Anyone else notice there are fewer tips laty on airport runs??


Nope. Still get tips on around 75-80% of my airport trips.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pro tip: drove slow when heading to the airport and they are more likely to tip you on the spot as motivation to drive them there faster. I had a guy checked out of the hotel last minute thanksgiving eve and it was already rush hour. Boy was he coughing up the cash to bribe me to speed there


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Butterfield said:


> guy asked me to attach the car seat. Guy was taking down to his wife in front of me, so I should have seen this guy for who he was.


Then he deserved a LONGHAUL! Create your own tip. I reserve Longhauls for rude, obnoxious pax. Passive Aggressive but it's said that the gift of an Irishman is to tell someone to go to hell in a manner where he is looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

U lost me at .... Have me load the car seat. . No sir.... You can take that liability yourself.... I won't be the one fooled today!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Pro tip: drove slow when heading to the airport and they are more likely to tip you on the spot as motivation to drive them there faster. I had a guy checked out of the hotel last minute thanksgiving eve and it was already rush hour. Boy was he coughing up the cash to bribe me to speed there


Ultimate scenario is start driving in opposite direction to airport.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

I too have noticed the same thing and I've only been driving 6 months. I used to get tipped every time for airport rides, now it's rare. I try to stay away from the airport. I live by O'Hare, the airport is so big you can't get a ride within a 5-mile radius of it because the app tells you to go to the airport lot.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

You can ignore that prompt, it will eventually remove you from the queue, and you can still get non airport ride pings.

Edit to add at ROC, not sure if other airports differ.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nope, just about every single airport trip has tipped. Three from the same college on Tuesday, only one didn't tip. The other two, $5 and $3.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Butterfield said:


> Anyone else notice there are fewer tips laty on airport runs??
> 
> I took a guy his wife and his newborn to the airport at 4am, they stuffed my Prius with two large pieces of luggage, a stroller, car seat and book bags. Took 10 mins to load, guy asked me to attach the car seat. Drove 30 miles to airport. Unloaded them, no tip. Guy was taking down to his wife in front of me, so I should have seen this guy for who he was.


I think I get more tips because they feel they are lucky to be alive after they put stuff in my trunk. I carry my metal detecting stuff. Nice Spade and another large digging tool.


----------

